# Beckhoff EL7201 und AM3112 Drehmoment auslesen



## phico2 (19 September 2014)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich seit kurzer Zeit mit Twincat und der SPS Programmierung. Ich bitte meine Ahnungslosigkeit zu entschuldigen. 

Ich möchte den Servomotor AM3111 mit der Klemme EL7201 betreiben. Dies hat hat auch in der NC Umgebung von Twincat soweit funktioniert. Nun möchte ich jedoch den Motor drehmomentgeregelt einsetzen. Oder zumindest das aktuelle Drehmoment auslesen können. 

Ich habe dazu im Forum diesen Beitrag gefunden, aber ich bin nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden. 
Der Homepage von Beckhoff konnte ich entnehmen, dass ich evtl. den Drive Manager benötige. Die Beschreibung passte jedoch nur auf Twincat 2 und ich nutze Twincat 3 und konnte es nicht darauf übertragen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## weißnix_ (19 September 2014)

Ich sehe hier
http://tcinfosys.beckhoff.de/index...._el72x1_adjustments_drive_manager.htm&id=9522

das die Klemme die Daten "Torque aktual Value" und "Target Torque" bereitstellt. Das sollte auch unter TC3 irgendwie möglich sein.
Ist der Systemmanager so viel anders???


----------



## phico2 (19 September 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. 
Das habe ich auch gelesen. Aber wie kann ich darauf zugreifen oder den wert sehen? Müsste ich es dann nicht auch in den Prozessdaten stehen? Der "Target Torque" steht bei mir konstant auf 0.


----------



## weißnix_ (19 September 2014)

Target torque ist der Sollwert im Drehmomentenmodus. torque Actual Value musst du suchen. Dremomentenmodus muss bei coe eingestellt werden


----------



## phico2 (19 September 2014)

Den Drehmomentmodus haben ich nun auf "CST - cyclic synchronous torque (Drehmomentregelung)" umgestellt. Ich bin nach dieser Beschreibung vorgegangen. Ich glaub nun gibt es aber noch ein Problem mit den Verknüpfungen. Wie kann ich auf "torque Actual Value" und "Target torque" von der SPS aus zugreifen?
Seh ich es richtig, dass ich einen Umweg über die NC machen muss? Aber auch das klappt leider noch nicht.


----------



## weißnix_ (20 September 2014)

Du brauchst zwei Variablen vom passenden Datentyp. Diese Verknüpfst Du entsprechend mit den Prozessdaten die Du benötigst.
Den Umweg über die NC musst Du nicht gehen. Allerdings kann es manches vereinfachen.


----------



## phico2 (22 September 2014)

Vielen Danke für die bisherige Hilfe. 
Nun habe ich nur noch eine weitere Frage. Ist es auch irgendwie Möglich das aktuelle Drehmoment auszulesen während man den Motor positionsgeregelt einsetzt? Oder wenn das nicht geht irgend, ein anderes Maß für die Motorauslastung?


----------



## weißnix_ (22 September 2014)

Hast Du es denn mal probiert, was "torque actual value" anzeigt im Drehzahlmodus? Alternativ kannst Du den Strom nehmen. Mit der Drehmomentkonstante des Motors multipliziert sollte auch ein Wert rauskommen, der für einfache Aufgaben durchaus Aussagekraft hat.


----------



## phico2 (22 September 2014)

Ja, das hatte ich probiert aber klappte nicht. Das lag aber daran, das ich in der Klamme unter Prozessdaten noch einstellen musste, dass ich Variable mit übermittelt wird. Jetzt wird mir der Wert der Variable auch in der NC-Umgebung angezeigt. Die Verknüpfung zur SPS bekomme ich jedoch noch nicht hin. Wie kann die die Variable verarbeiten, sodass sie einfach wieder als eine Ausgangsvariable erscheint, um sie dann mit der SPS verknüpfen zu können?


----------



## weißnix_ (22 September 2014)

Entweder Du löscht die Verknupfung zur NC und verknüpst nur zur sps-task oder Du verknüpst die entsprechenden Variablen der NC-Task mit der SPS-Task


----------



## phico2 (23 September 2014)

Ich habe es leider nicht hinbekommen, die Verknüpfung von der NC zur SPS zu erstellen. Aber das war für meinen Anwendungsfall auch nicht weiter schlimm. Habe das Drehmoment mit Scope direkt aus der NC auslesen können. Vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe weißnix_


----------

